# Russia aaagaaaiiin



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I dont get it. Its not thst many years ago the democrats never mdt a communist they didnt like. Now they are turning on them and using them like a parent frightening a cikd with boogyman a tories.
So whats new? Well the economy is recovering so they need another boogyman. All the lies have failed, but there is a segment of voters that will believe anything so now its the Russians paying a bounty for killing American soldiers. Dont get me wrong I think Russia, China, Cuba etc are not to be trusted. They are as bad as democrats. The dems say Trump was aware of this in March and still hasnt done anything. So what do the dems want? Should we nuke Russia, or is wagging our finger sufficient? Trump says he has heard nothing and Putin shakes his head as if our dems are nuts.

Hillary was simply ticked because her little red start over button was laughed at as if she was an idiot.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Well what is funny is now the "leaders" of the Democratic party (Schummer and Pelosi) both keep pushing the narrative "what info does russia have on Trump".

But what is funny is that the Republican side of things immediately stated.... we need more info to find out if this is true and when/if Trump knew about it. Plus what we should do to move forward if things are True....ie: sanctions, millitary strike back, etc. Then the what do we do if our president sat on this info. Funny how these Dem leaders lately dont want to wait for info... they just run with the rumor. Maybe they should learn to wait and see before spouting off. Since it has worked so good for them so far.... oke:

But myself... I want to wait and see what comes out. Also what can or should the president do? This is an honest question....

1. War or military strike.... NOPE... 
2. Sanctions.... Well what type of sanctions? He already has more sanctions against Russia than the previous 4 presidents.
3. ??????


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Negotiate for a bounty on politicians instead of soldiers ? :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics ... d=msedgntp



> "There is no consensus within the intelligence community on these allegations and in effect there are dissenting opinions from some in the intelligence community with regards to the veracity of what's being reported," White House Press Secretary Kayleigh McEnany said at a briefing with reporters. "The veracity of the underlying allegations continue to be evaluated."
> 
> The White House briefed members of Congress over the intelligence reports Monday, McEnany told reporters.
> 
> ...


So they are trying to get to the bottom of it. But I find it funny that the NYT says nobody has denied it... then Ratcliffe says they were never briefed on it. Great journalism.... uke: But again I still need more info. Which I think will be coming soon. But you see how Pelosi and Schummer couldn't keep their mouths shut and hand to spout off. Which is sad since almost everytime an "article" is posted by one of these so-called "journalists" have been proven time and time again not complete or totally false. They keep spouting off. So who are some more to blame for political discourse in this country! :bop:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Republicans need to find another candidate for President. This fool can't be in charge for 4 more years. Even his own people say he doesn't know what he is doing. And we wonder why the high turnover on his staff. How much does it take for you people to figure it out.

In hundreds of highly classified phone calls with foreign heads of state, President Donald Trump was so consistently unprepared for discussion of serious issues, so often outplayed in his conversations with powerful leaders like Russian President Vladimir Putin and Turkish President Recep Erdogan, and so abusive to leaders of America's principal allies, that the calls helped convince some senior US officials -- including his former secretaries of state and defense, two national security advisers and his longest-serving chief of staff -- that the President himself posed a danger to the national security of the United States, according to White House and intelligence officials intimately familiar with the contents of the conversations.

The calls caused former top Trump deputies -- including national security advisers H.R. McMaster and John Bolton, Defense Secretary James Mattis, Secretary of State Rex Tillerson, and White House chief of staff John Kelly, as well as intelligence officials -- to conclude that the President was often "delusional," as two sources put it, in his dealings with foreign leaders. The sources said there was little evidence that the President became more skillful or competent in his telephone conversations with most heads of state over time. Rather, he continued to believe that he could either charm, jawbone or bully almost any foreign leader into capitulating to his will, and often pursued goals more attuned to his own agenda than what many of his senior advisers considered the national interest.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Or they are all swamp people. The dems are scared or they wouldnt keep making wild accusations, and creating imaginary stories. Even the polls are democrat fantacies. Brace yoursdlf for four more years democrats.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Hundreds of phone calls ARE NOT WILD accusations.. Time for Republicans to wake up and see this guy doesn't belong in the WH. I guess he does have to shoot someone to get him out.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Democrats aren't making these accusations. It's by Republican former cabinet members. They can't all be wrong. Time for Republicans to wake up and see this guy for what he really is.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I see the intelligence agencies say the story about Russia offering rewards for the killing of American soldiers was not credible so they never briefed the predident about it. That little democrat story fell apart fast. How do these lying democrats think this will help them? Its like the Time Shumer said Romney hadn't paid his taxes in ten years. Later when challenged he said oh well it was a tight race. No problen with lying. Do not believe a word that comes from their mouth. Thats also true of the republicsn never Trumpers. They and the democrats are all swamp people.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Trump was briefed he just did not read the briefing or want to hear the content. He has spoken to Putin on the phone 8 times since the information was in his daily briefing notes.
Trump loves Putin, Kim and Xi. He hates Trudeau, Merkel, Macron, etc. etc.

His own military did not want him to have the information before they flushed out the story. Now the people involved have gone underground. Escaped. Trump did what he was told to do after he called Putin for direction and advice. He loves dictators like Putin. Loves them. Wants to be one. With you as his subjects. uke:

The big question now...Is what will Trump (and the USA) do about Russia paying Taliban bounties to kill American soldiers?
Answer: Nothing.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

So Canuck how is it you know more about this story than the United States intelligence agency? Are you a double agent super spy? :rollin: A real life James Bond? :rollin: fight back against that TDS. oke:

I seriously think you could write a very interesting script for a Hollywood spy thriller. Realy :thumb:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ken,

I totally believe the Trump wasn't ready for the job when he got it. He was someone who was never in a political office. He was a businessman turning into a politician. He was green.... really green. Also lots of those "calls" and "complaints" were from his first years in office. Plus some of those people... well look at it now. Trying to sell books and what not. oke:

But he isn't the monster the media and the democrats make him out to be. Look at all the stories that have fallen FLAT that the media and dem's tried to push or made up...

1. Calling Latino's murderers and what not.... HE SAID IT ABOUT MS-13 Gang members.... so it was a LIE by the media.
2. KIDS IN CAGES..... remember those photos were during Obama's time.
3. Russia #1
4. Ukrane.....and impeachment... Yes he did have charges drawn up on him but he was never impeached. Just like Clinton. But look what that can of worms opened up. 
5. Russian #2
6. Trump ignored the COVID breifing in Jan.... when he went aggressive on it.
7. Trump cut funding to the CDC and what not... nope he didn't give them the 25% increase they asked he gave them about a 10% increase.

Please people add in more.

Now I will say this he has put his own foot in his mouth many times...
1. The NFL and standing for the anthem. I agree with his stand point but a president should also say that people have the right to protest how they feel and the TEAMS should be the ones who decide how to handle its employees.

2. The "good people" on both sides. Yes he was trying to say that both side of that fiasco has good hearted people not all are extremists. But he should haven't said that IMHO. He should condemn the violence not matter who did it.

3. Twitter when he states he is the best or it is the best. Granted it is him using adjectives that people will take to be "law" and then go look up and show it wasn't the "best" or "greatest". Then say... you are a liar.

But to me he is doing a good job and hopefully right the ship for all of this PC nonsense that needs to stop. The cancel culture has got to stop. People should be able to have a difference of opinion with out having to fear what they feel or say. They shouldn't have to be in fear of losing a job, bowing to a mob, etc.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> "We stand by our story, the details of which have not been denied by the President's own National Security agencies," said Times spokeswoman Eileen Murphy.
> 
> Director of National Intelligence John Ratcliffe said in a statement Saturday that he had "confirmed that neither the President nor the Vice President were ever briefed on any intelligence alleged by the New York Times in its reporting."


Direct quote from a news article. So who is pushing the lies that Trump was briefed?



> The big question now...Is what will Trump (and the USA) do about Russia paying Taliban bounties to kill American soldiers?
> Answer: Nothing.


Like I stated..... What can we do?

1. WAR, Bombings, Air Strikes, etc..... NOPE. That is what the Dem's would love to have him do. But the world wouldn't want this.

2. Sanctions..... He has more sanctions on Russia than the past 4 presidents.... might be even more than Regan.

3. ???????

What can they do that isn't already being done???? Please enlighten me with what anyone thinks should be done?


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

And the NYT source is ???? And was verified by ??????? Naturally they won't tell us... Not because they are protecting their sources but because they have no reliable sources..


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> And the NYT source is ???? And was verified by ??????? Naturally they won't tell us... Not because they are protecting their sources but because they have no reliable sources..


BINGO.....

Since many of the "sources" on the other stories by them about the president have been so trust worthy.

But this story is still in an "infant" stage. We need to know more. BTW... people are getting briefed on it today by the intel agency and others. So we will know more after today. If it is true, if the president had more "info" than they are letting on and so forth.

BTW... after the briefing today I am sure if it will make the president look bad... Pelosi, Schummer, and others will be right infront of the media ASAP. So lets do the wait and see approach on this one as well. :thumb:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://www.westernjournal.com/pentagon ... -evidence/



> Pentagon Crushes New York Times' Supposed Bombshell Report: 'No Corroborating Evidence'


Adding to the list of "bombshells" that never produced...

1. Mike Avenatti..... he had a couple... LOL
2. The Dossier
3. China Bank
4. Covington Kids
5. Jussie Smollete
6. Bubba Wallace
7. Kavanaugh... many there that were debunked

Should we add to the list of things that media and political figures ran with and turned into BS....

But even with the above article.... I am in a wait and see. Because of the briefings going on today. :bop:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://twitter.com/RepChrisStewart/sta ... 3981826050

Look at the interview with Cuomo on CNN....

This Rep even stated that Pelosi, Schummer and others all get these "briefings".... so are they the "leaks" to the press????

Also this interview states how the DNI "briefings" are.... and how they work with all of the presidents.

I will give credit to Cuomo. He was trying to dig up some "dirt" to give a gotcha for the president. But he wasn't as bad as he has been in the past. He asked some tough questions or questions that needed to be answered.

Yes... I gave someone on FAKE NEWS some credit.... oke:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics ... d=msedgntp



> National security adviser Robert C. O'Brien reiterated during a television interview on Thursday that national security officials decided not to present Trump with unverified intelligence regarding Russia's purported plans but indicated that they took the situation seriously enough to prepare options for the president.
> 
> "If this eventually becomes something that's proven, or something that we believe, we need to have options for the president to deal with the Russians," O'Brien said during an appearance on Fox News' "Fox & Friends." "I can tell you this, if this information turned out to be true, and now we may never know, but if it turned out to be true, we had options ready to go, and the president was ready to take strong action, as he always is."


Then read below.... so you think whom ever LEAKED it wasn't trying to hurt the president???? Also you know Pelosi, Schummer, and other Top officials get these briefings as well. Even some Republicans could be LEAKING this. But isnt it funny how all of this comes out right when an "impeachment" thing comes to the House to take down BARR... who is also getting set to issue warrants, subpeona's, etc. oke: :beer: :thumb:



> O'Brien said leaks to the media about the episode have hampered U.S. intelligence officials from determining what actually happened.
> 
> *"Sadly because of the leak, it may now become impossible ever to get to the bottom of this, to get to the truth of the matter, and that's one of the very sad things," he said. "We were working very hard on this matter. It might be impossible to get to the bottom of it because someone decided to leak to hurt the president rather than uphold their obligations to the American people."*


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://thefederalist.com/2020/07/02/sc ... no-action/

Looks like Schiff knew about the "bounty" as well. So why didnt they push for things. They are the ones on the committees and advise the nation. oke:


----------

